# Mother's Day Idea for Rescues



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was just thinking that often our spouses or children will look for tips (hint, hint) from us on what to give them for Mother's Day. With all the rescues and Maltese in need lately I was thinking that if any of us has a chance to do that, to strongly hint that we'd love to have a donation made in our name to AMA, SCMR or NCMR. Then it's a win/win.:chili::chili: And you'll probably also get the candy and flowers but they won't be :smpullhair: to figure out what to buy for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Wonderful suggestion!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's such a great idea!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That's such a fantastic idea!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love it and will do


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Such a great idea!! Don't think my mom would go for it.....sad but true.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

If everything goes as planned, it looks like we will be picking up our puppy over Mother's Day weekend. Fingers crossed - but since I am already getting a great present, I've just donated to AMA rescue. Thanks, Sue - for a great idea.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nervusrek said:


> Wonderful suggestion!





babycake7 said:


> That's such a great idea!!!





Lacie's Mom said:


> That's such a fantastic idea!!!!





elly said:


> Love it and will do


Thanks, Bobbi, Hope and Lynn.


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Such a great idea!! Don't think my mom would go for it.....sad but true.


Barbara - I've often given my family Christmas/Chanukah presents that are beautiful notes saying "A donation to _____ has been made in your name." They loved it. After all you get to a point and have everything. You could always do that for your mom along with some beautiful flowers or chocolate. :thumbsup:


Mom2James said:


> If everything goes as planned, it looks like we will be picking up our puppy over Mother's Day weekend. Fingers crossed - but since I am already getting a great present, I've just donated to AMA rescue. Thanks, Sue - for a great idea.


Thanks so much, Debbie. And welcome to SM :chili::chilion't know if you introduced yourself yet but if not please do at the intro section. Quite the wonderful Mother's Day present. :thumbsup: I kind of had one of those 22 years ago. My son was born on Mother's Day weekend. :aktion033: So now we have his b'day, Mother's Day and our anniversary around the same time. :w00t:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think that's a great idea! Maybe I should tell my hubs he can either make a donation or let me adopt another dog. He'll be quick to write a check. :w00t:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing it! I know us rescues will appreciate any donation(s)!

And Susan, how do you get all the quotes to come up in one reply? I have yet to figure out some of this!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

well ok *grumble* but I'd still like to be taken out for breakfast!!!!! :blush::blush:

....and that's more than I usually get! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That is a wonderful idea Sue...and coincidentally I got an email from DH right after I read this with a link to a purse, asking what color I wanted for Mother's Day. I wrote back no, and sent him the link to donate instead!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

We could also make a donation in honor of our own mothers, here, or at the bridge! :Flowers 2::heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

StevieB said:


> I think that's a great idea! Maybe I should tell my hubs he can either make a donation or let me adopt another dog. He'll be quick to write a check. :w00t:


Celeta - I think after you get him to write the check then say you want to see where your money's going and adopt one of the Rescues. B):chili: Or else tell him you're getting two more dogs and he'll donate more. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


carley said:


> What a great idea, thanks for sharing it! I know us rescues will appreciate any donation(s)!
> 
> And Susan, how do you get all the quotes to come up in one reply? I have yet to figure out some of this!!


Thanks so much, Debi. It means so much more than material things.
Okay to multi reply...for each of the posts you want to reply to, look in the bottom right. There's a button in the middle of two others. Click on it and it will turn read. Go down all the posts you want to respond to and do that. Then hit the normal "Reply" button on the left at the end of the thread and voila, all the ones you chose will turn up. Then just type in your responses between them. :thumbsup:


The A Team said:


> well ok *grumble* but I'd still like to be taken out for breakfast!!!!! :blush::blush:
> 
> ....and that's more than I usually get! :HistericalSmiley:


Come on, Pat. I think that Stan needs to donate from each of your children...fur and skin. Hmmm, does that make 7? :w00t::chili::chili: And then tell him to take you to breakfast after he's done writing.:aktion033:


LuvMyBoys said:


> That is a wonderful idea Sue...and coincidentally I got an email from DH right after I read this with a link to a purse, asking what color I wanted for Mother's Day. I wrote back no, and sent him the link to donate instead!


I love you, Laura!!!! :wub::wub: That's just the kind of thing I was thinking about. Maybe it's my advanced (I'm not sayin' old) but really I'm over objects and if I can see help for great causes it's so much more attractive than a purse. Thank you and your DH soooooo much. :smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

ckanen2n said:


> We could also make a donation in honor of our own mothers, here, or at the bridge! :Flowers 2::heart:


Carole - what a great idea!! I'm so glad everyone's embracing this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I talked to Jim this weekend and asked if he had gotten me a Mother's Day gift and of course he hadn't yet. So I told him, no worry -- here is how you donate. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What a great idea!!!!! I cant thank you all enough for your constant love and support you give to all the differant Rescue's. Its only with your support that we are able to help as many dogs as we do. 
What a great group this is. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Was just thinking that often our spouses or children will look for tips (hint, hint) from us on what to give them for Mother's Day. With all the rescues and Maltese in need lately I was thinking that if any of us has a chance to do that, to strongly hint that we'd love to have a donation made in our name to AMA, SCMR or NCMR. Then it's a win/win.:chili::chili: And you'll probably also get the candy and flowers but they won't be :smpullhair: to figure out what to buy for us. :thumbsup:


Sue, you are really on special lady!! :wub: Since I don't have human children and hubby and I don't normally celebrate Mother's/Father's day in honor our fur babies (which NEEDS to change). My birthday is May 24th so I have been inspired to ask everyone who typically gives me presents to make donations to the AMA, SCMR, and NCMR as my gift!! This is prefect because the fam keeps asking what I would like, and what I would like is to give back and save these precious angels!!!! 

So :ThankYou:Sue!!! And :ThankYou: to everyone who has chosen Sue's wonderful gift idea!! :heart:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey, 

Private Eye, LBB, here. I agree with this matter. I took Deb's credit card, and was "looking" for a gift, but couldn't seem to find one. So I will donate to the cause. Just make sure nothing goes to Joplin!!

Jops: You took Deb's credit card??

LBB: Ummm, no

Jops: Yes you did, it's in your paw!!

LBB: I'm donating, so shut up Joplin!!

Jops: You're not donating. Deb is, you ass!

LBB: I'm not feeling the love here, sista

Jops: I can't stand you

LBB: You love me. You want to marry me

Jops: Yuk!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> What a great idea!!!!! I cant thank you all enough for your constant love and support you give to all the differant Rescue's. Its only with your support that we are able to help as many dogs as we do.
> What a great group this is.
> Hugs, Edie


Edie - whatever we can do to help all of you all in Rescue, who give so much of yourselves every day, 14/7, 365. :wub::wub:


lmillette said:


> Sue, you are really on special lady!! :wub: Since I don't have human children and hubby and I don't normally celebrate Mother's/Father's day in honor our fur babies (which NEEDS to change). My birthday is May 24th so I have been inspired to ask everyone who typically gives me presents to make donations to the AMA, SCMR, and NCMR as my gift!! This is prefect because the fam keeps asking what I would like, and what I would like is to give back and save these precious angels!!!!
> 
> So :ThankYou:Sue!!! And :ThankYou: to everyone who has chosen Sue's wonderful gift idea!! :heart:


:chili::chili:Lindsay -- :ThankYou::ThankYou: for doing that for your birthday. I really believe it will be your best birthday ever because of it. Thank you so much for your commitment to help. :wub:


3Maltmom said:


> Hey,
> 
> Private Eye, LBB, here. I agree with this matter. I took Deb's credit card, and was "looking" for a gift, but couldn't seem to find one. So I will donate to the cause. Just make sure nothing goes to Joplin!!
> 
> ...


Oh, Deb. I have missed seeing Jops and LBB post sooooooo much.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: There are a lot of new members here so just wanted to mention that Deb has been so active in rescue, having rescued and taken in many fluffs over the years, particularly seniors. And LBB is Little Blind Billy.) I guess some things never change at Casa de Caca. :smpullhair: I hope that LBB finds PayPAW and donates even more. Just don't let Jops know. B)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just got a lovely note from Judy at AMA Rescue saying my DH donated to them for Mother's Day. :chili::chili: Hubs came through and very nicely, I many add.:aktion033::aktion033: He's the one who always says at tax time, "You donated HOW much to these rescues and why did you do some a few weeks apart?:blink:" Because those fluffs pull at my heartstrings and sometimes they have an emergency medical need. :thumbsup: Well, obviously he figured he'd cover me for a while. 

Please, it's not to late to "suggest" a Rescue donation for Mother's Day. The gift that means so much. :wub:


----------

